# Pending Download Problem for DOD



## tvme (Sep 11, 2009)

This is my first post, so hello everyone. 

If anyone is still having a problem with On Demand not recording and leaving a "Pending Download" message in MY Playlist, I have been able to resolve this issue at least with my system. I thought I would share the resolution in case it might be helpful to someone else out there who is frustrated with this.

I tried all of the other suggestions and they dd not work for me. While perusing around the settings section to see if I could find anything out of the order I noticed that there were many Rating Limits blocked for my TV !! Actually they were almost all blocked. And I never set them (only adults at my house) so I assumed they may have been set for some reason in the last update...but I don't know this for sure. 

Anyway I reset them all to ALLOW (green circle) went back to the On Demand section and found that all of my selections were recording OK and I could see the progress bar and everything back in My Playlist.

So, in short, my On Demand wasn't recording because my restrictions were set to block.

Hope this helps someone else.

Ron D.


----------



## sweep49 (Jul 15, 2008)

Good stuff - thank you for sharing it.


----------

